# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #148

## Admin

Sonnet #148

CXLVIII.

O me, what eyes hath Love put in my head,
Which have no correspondence with true sight!
Or, if they have, where is my judgment fled,
That censures falsely what they see aright?
If that be fair whereon my false eyes dote,
What means the world to say it is not so?
If it be not, then love doth well denote
Love's eye is not so true as all men's 'No.'
How can it? O, how can Love's eye be true,
That is so vex'd with watching and with tears?
No marvel then, though I mistake my view;
The sun itself sees not till heaven clears.
O cunning Love! with tears thou keep'st me blind,
Lest eyes well-seeing thy foul faults should find.

More...

----------


## Jane Jane

That is beautiful , true and sounds rather like those soap operas ladies are fond of watching while the house stands like something barely surviving a war,and no nutritional food is in the pantry.  :Smile: 
It must be so that our eyes do not have the same vision as the rest of mortals when we personally are in love, for if it was so why do so many groan and mark on the calendar when they think this veil over our eyes will be torn and our love will turn to amazement and wonder at what on earth we must have been thinking.

----------

